# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Những món ăn sáng giá rẻ khi đến Đà Nẵng

## lequyen889

Không khí se lanh tại Đà Nẵng, du khách không thể ngồi tại nhà hay khách sạn dùng điểm tâm mà phải dạo bộ cho khuây khỏa, xua tan cái giá lạnh và tấp vào những hàng quán tận tay thưởng thức những món ăn nóng hổi nhất ngay tại quán mới thật sự hấp dẫn thú vị.


Bún chả cá là món đầu tiên mà bất cứ ai khi đến Đà Nẵng cũng nên thưởng thức qua. Với nước lèo làm từ xương và cá hầm thật lâu cho nhừ ra, một vị ngọt thanh không lẫn vào đâu được. Điểm đặc biệt tại những hàng quán Đà Nẵng là nước lèo còn được cho thêm bí đỏ, bắp cải, măng dứa, và chút váng dầu. Khi đun nước, canh cho bí đỏ chín nhuyễn thì đầu bếp cho thêm mắm ruốc vào, mắm ruốc Đà Nẵng nổi tiếng lâu đời với chất lượng tuyệt hảo, không làm cho nước lèo tanh mà còn nồng nàn hơn, hấp dẫn hơn.





Bún chả cá không thể thiếu chả cá, và chả cá tại Đà Nẵng làm bằng cá ngừ, cá thu và cá mối tươi cực kì tại những chợ đầu mối, được xay thật nhuyễn và quyết lại, trộn chung với gia vị nêm vừa phải, sau đó là chiên lên hoặc chưng cách thủy. Và không thể thiếu rau sống, với nhiều loại rau xanh tươi dùng chung với một tô bún chả cá nóng hổi, một chén mắm ruốc thêm chút chanh, chút ớt thì quả là không thể cưỡng lại được. 


Nếu những ai đã từng nghe qua, hoặc thưởng ngoạn phố cổ Hội An chắc chắn không thể nào quên được tên gọi thân thương cao lầu Hội An, một thương hiệu lâu đời và rất nổi tiếng tại Hội An. Và bữa sáng tại Đà Nẵng, bạn cũng có thể dừng chân tại những hàng quán tận tay thưởng thức cao lầu Hội An hấp dẫn như chính món cao lầu tại phố cổ Hội An. 




Sợi mì dành cho món cao lầu dai và cứng hơn, có màu vàng hơn so với mì Quảng. Cao lầu sau khi được xé nhỏ sẽ được trụng qua nước sôi cho nóng. Còn thịt heo thì được rim  lại sau khi được ẩm ướt gia vị riêng đặc biệt nồng nàn. Và khi ăn thì cao lầu ăn kèm với các loại rau sống. Nước dùng cao lầu lấy từ nước xíu thịt do đó có vị ngọt và mặn, thơm ngon. Một tô cao lầu Hội An tại Đà Nẵng cũng không quá mắc so với mặt bằng chung mà còn hấp dẫn.
 
Món ngon cuối cùng chính là Mì Quảng, một thương hiệu rất riêng khi nhắc đến Đà Nẵng cho du khách thưỡng thức. Mì Quảng cũng được xem như một nét văn hóa ẩm thực lâu đời tại Đà Nẵng và còn được lưu truyền cho những tỉnh thành phố khác như Đà Lạt. Với cái lạnh sương sương thì dùng một tô mì Quảng là vô cùng hợp lý cho du khách.




Một tô mì Quảng chính hiệu sẽ có rất nhiều nguyên liệu đi kèm từ những hạt đậu phộng, rau xanh các loại cho đến những con tôm đỏ au, lát thịt heo mềm mại, một miếng gà vàng ươm và chút xanh xanh của hành lá. Khi dùng mì Quảng chúng ta dùng chung với nước lèo ngon ngọt từ xương hầm., gia vị đầy đủ trông thật bắt mắt. Và chỉ như thế thôi cũng đủ làm hấp dẫn lôi cuốn không chỉ du khách mà chính người dân tại Quảng Nam nói riêng và Đà Nẵng nói chung. Không chỉ dùng làm món ăn sáng, mì Quảng còn dùng cho những bữa ăn hằng ngày thay cơm chứ không nhất thiết là dịp lễ tết người dân mới ăn mì Quảng.


Chỉ với ba món cơ bản trên nhưng du khách nào đi du lịch, vui chơi tại Đà Nẵng không thể bỏ qua những món ăn ngon bổ dưỡng và rất hợp với túi tiền, không quá đắt đỏ cho du khách thưởng thức.

----------

